# Die mooiste boog in die wereld



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Baie nice Stefan! Ek is mal oor die swart riser met die camo limbs!
Wat is die specs?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

HAWTNESS!!!!
that's archery porn right there 

how does the new cams feel?
congrats and enjoy :darkbeer:

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Baie nice. Dit is een mooi boog daai.:wink:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

BAIE mooi boog Stefan. Geluk!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also got my 90lb GT500. What a beast!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Also got my 90lb GT500. What a beast!


90lbs 
seeeriiaaaaaaassssss Buff rig that :wink:
big arms RESPEKT :beer:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! That's hot!:wink:

I'm jealous!ukey:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Wel my boog is 'n 60ponder
Die Exstreme XL het 'n 330fps IBO, 8 inch Braceheight,36 axle to axle.
Wat my die meeste impress is hoe sag en gemaklik hy trek.
Ek het 'n Elite energy ook op 60pond,en hierdie nuwe boog trek ongelooflik sag en glad.
Bossie ek skiet vanaand, kom vinnig oor en try hom:wink:
Ek het weer nuwe lus vir boog skiet gekry

Groete
Stefan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Very pretty indeed,mate...*

I wouldent be letteng any one try her out just yet.....Sorry Buskey no offence.

Breaking her in is gonna be awesome fun:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice Boog Stefan !!
I hope to see soon a trophy picture with a blue wildebeest and the bow:wink:

Cheers :darkbeer:

Frank


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Elite XL*

Stefan,
Tweede mooste,net na my Z28.Sien julle Donderdagaand in Tzaneen.hopelik gaan julle skiet.Dis n moerse nice boog!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Na Ek gisteraand met Philiph se Z28 geskiet het , ruil ek my boog ook vir 'n Z28.
Ek kom nie reg met die Exstreme XL se drawlength en die spoed van die boog nie (276fps 28 drawlength )

Sal later laar weet wat gebeur het

Groete
Stefan


----------

